# international tang soo do vs. world tang soo do?



## Axkick1 (Dec 13, 2018)

I was just wondering the overall differences between the international tang soo do federation and the world tang soo do federation? Also, any other differences with smaller tang soo do organizations.

-Thanks


----------



## kitkatninja (Dec 13, 2018)

We're a smaller TSD association.  From what I can tell the differences between our association and the ITSDF, the WTSDA and other associations:

1. The way we practice our forms
2. Costs (we're non-profit - don't get me wrong there is nothing wrong with being for-profit, as that is their business model)
3. How we practice (we do not separate our basics, self-defence and forms)
4. Policies
5. The ability to implement changes faster (as we are smaller)
6. The larger ITSDF and WTSDA have more clubs and classes, I believe the WTSDA are larger (however not 100%, I've seen more WTSDA clubs and classes around).  So you get more variety with class times...  Plus if you move around, chances of finding & attending a larger association's affiliated club is alot higher.


----------



## Buka (Dec 14, 2018)

I've always found more of a difference between the teaching styles of various instructors than the differences in organizations. I occasionally still teach in a Tang Soo school, but I have no memory of which organization it is. I'll ask next week just out of curiosity.


----------



## Axkick1 (Dec 14, 2018)

Buka said:


> I've always found more of a difference between the teaching styles of various instructors than the differences in organizations. I occasionally still teach in a Tang Soo school, but I have no memory of which organization it is. I'll ask next week just out of curiosity.


Does one organization teach different forms or patterns than the other? Like does World Tang soo Do focus on Pyung Ahn forms more versus say Internatuon Tang soo do? Just curious


----------



## Buka (Dec 14, 2018)

Axkick1 said:


> Does one organization teach different forms or patterns than the other? Like does World Tang soo Do focus on Pyung Ahn forms more versus say Internatuon Tang soo do? Just curious



I’m not really sure, I just train them in self defense. I’ll ask next week though.


----------



## Axkick1 (Dec 15, 2018)

Buka said:


> I’m not really sure, I just train them in self defense. I’ll ask next week though.


Thanks for asking. Yea it’s just something I always kinda wondered about.


----------

